# Want to buy live Pinky mice



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any breeders near the wigan area that would be willing to sell some life pinky,maybe bigger, mice. I have a none feeding hognose that hasnt eaten for 2-3 months and is losing weight. So i want to try fresh killed. 
Sorry for posting straight into the feeders section, i thaught i might get more of a response if i actually asked possible breeders directly. We have tried everything so far that we can actually do. (Different foods, cutting belly, cracking skull, making it look alive, scenting, warming) And yes we do defrost them.
If i can get any replys then thankyou.

Jacob


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

one of my female rats is due to have babies in a week or two, you would be welcome to have a baby from the litter. we are also selling some female rats if you want to try and breed your own. One of our royals is a live feeder so we have a litter of rats every few weeks. I am based in skelmersdale so not too far away. What type/size of snake is it for?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

it says its for a hognose :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

